# Posting pics in your own gallery...



## Leec (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't seem to add photos to my album. Has the feature been disabled? Or have I reached m'quota? Or am I just being plain thick?
All I can do is 'edit album', which consists only of deleting pics or albums.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know! I tried to add new pics to my album and i'm having problems also.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 18, 2008)

Tried it this morning for my thread but no luck. Just used flickr instead.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 18, 2008)

I just uploaded one.


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2008)

The cap for non-contributing members is 10, the cap for contribs is 25. Try it now. You contributors also have the "Image Host" option in the navbar which is where you can host your images aside from albums.


----------

